# Plants are turning Brown



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I just got some new plants for my 55 gal tank

2 water sprite

2 Amazon Swords

they are all turning brown and dying, I try and give them like 12 hrs 
of light, sometimes its less than that.

I have never had very good luck with live plants 
what am I doing wrong?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What fertilizers are you using and what lighting are you using?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

uhh how manny watts of light and are you fertilizing? you shoud be running somewhere between 100 and 150 watts of lighting


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow I am way underlighting them

I have 2- 15 watt bulbs also I'm not using any fertalizers.

What should I use for them??


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

On a budget go to home depot or lowes and get some shop lights..that should do the trick..


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Look around Bigalsonline.com, ebay, and other online aqua supply shops. The lights should also be around 6500K/6700K. Try and get like 2-3 watt per gallon with your lighting.

As for a fert go to your lfs and get one, seachems(sp?) seems to be popular or ask your lfs and see what they recommend. I might be mistaken but I think a fertilizer is a fertilizer and there is not much of a difference between brands.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Cool Thanks


----------

